# Games in San Diego



## reanjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Looking for a game to play (or run) in San Diego.  Haven't found a group since moving here almost a year ago.


----------



## Kaltos (Sep 17, 2007)

*San Diego Game*

Hello,

I run an every other Sunday tabletop in North San Diego county. My group is currently looking to add one more solid player. We play a wide variety of different games generally modifying many of the rules to fit our play style. If you are interested and would like to chat some more about it shoot me a private message or respond here.

Thanks,

Kaltos


----------



## reanjr (Oct 15, 2007)

You don't seem to allow private messages.  Hopefully you'll see this here.  You can contact me at reanjr@gmail.com


----------

